# 2000 Sentra 1.8L Electrical or Transmission Problem



## tkistre (Sep 28, 2009)

My daughter drives a 2000 Sentra GXE with 1.8L & automatic transmission. A few weeks ago, after starting car, putting transmission in "D", it was starting in 2nd gear. If she turned off car, restarted and tried again, transmission would function properly. Brought it to local mechanic who verified that was what was happening, but he was unable to read any codes with his equipment. Took it to transmission shop. This guy said he saw no problem with transmission, & read two codes with his equipment, a engine speed sensor and vehicle speed sensor. He felt it was either that or the ECU going out. It would be a week before he could start on it, so I took it back to first mechanic and gave him the info. He was still unable to read any codes and wasn't convinced it was speed sensor problem. 

Has anyone had this issue before to point us in the right direction? Any help great appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tkistre (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, my mechanic figured out what it was. At least we think so. Bad battery! They believe that although it had enough voltage to turn over the engine, low voltage was causing computer to go in "Limp" mode, basically. After running the car a little while, it would charge the battery enough that when she would stop, kill the engine and restart, there was enough voltage so computer gave correct signals. We put a new battery in and it has run perfect for 2 1/2 days now. Time will tell, as it was messing up everyday. I'll post if this did not fix problem.


----------



## tkistre (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh, wanted to add, that my mechanic did call his contacts at Nissan dealer, who confirmed that a low battery can cause the car to have this type of behavior.


----------

